
Developer wants to stick an H.264 fork in Firefox - barredo
http://www.downloadsquad.com/2010/05/16/developer-wants-to-stick-an-h-264-fork-in-firefox/
======
ZeroGravitas
The idea that software patents don't exist in Europe and the related idea that
the MPEG patents are "software patents" (as defined by?) seems particularly
pernicious.

You'd think all the highly paid lawyers working for the large European
companies that MPEG-LA have sued would have brought this revelation up in
court.

(I liked how they say "apart from patent issues" and then list two other major
problems that H.264 poses to Firefox, both due entirely to patents.)

------
st3fan
Isn't this why Firefox has extensions? Just write an extension to add H.264
support.

~~~
twapi
or a browser based on Firefox's codes - and with H.264 support.

